# How Can I Watch Tivo Recording On My Laptop?



## hypnoticpimp (Jul 20, 2008)

I have tivo roamio & windows 7 laptop. Is there any software that can allow me to stream my tivo dvr recorded shows on to my laptop?


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Steam no, download yes


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

There's substantially more support for Download. Lookup pytivo or kmttg.

Someone did write a network proxy that uses the Download feature and presents it as streaming.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=490198


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Or use TiVo Desktop. Although I guess there is no longer a free version.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

1) download with kmttg
2) watch with VLC or QuicktimePlayer or one of a zillion other apps


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Connect it to a Slingbox . I have one connected and, of course, I can access my other TiVo boxes via the devices listing of the TiVo connected to the Slingbox. Essentially I can watch all the content on all my TiVo's streaming to my PC (or in the OP's case, laptop).


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> Or use TiVo Desktop. Although I guess there is no longer a free version.


The free version is still out there and working. I just downloaded it a few months ago from a TiVo link I found on the forum.


----------



## JStew (Oct 1, 2007)

Series3Sub said:


> Connect it to a Slingbox . I have one connected and, of course, I can access my other TiVo boxes via the devices listing of the TiVo connected to the Slingbox. Essentially I can watch all the content on all my TiVo's streaming to my PC (or in the OP's case, laptop).


It looks as though connecting a Slingbox will no longer work with a Roamio. They've taken simultaneous output (HDMI/Component) away with the newest Summer update. You can output one but not the other. It was a good deal and they took it away.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

JStew said:


> It looks as though connecting a Slingbox will no longer work with a Roamio. They've taken simultaneous output (HDMI/Component) away with the newest Summer update. You can output one but not the other. It was a good deal and they took it away.


It works on my mini still. You could also just use component to your tv passed through the Slingbox. It's not THAT different as far as image quality compared to hdmi.


----------



## Game Master (Jan 11, 2013)

1. Can I edit my show and burn them on a DVD with the TiVo Desktop?

2. After I download the show with the TiVo Desktop, can I delete it from my TiVo?

3. Can I then save the shows on a external hard drive connected to my laptop?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Game Master said:


> 1. Can I edit my show and burn them on a DVD with the TiVo Desktop?
> 
> 2. After I download the show with the TiVo Desktop, can I delete it from my TiVo?
> 
> 3. Can I then save the shows on a external hard drive connected to my laptop?


1. Yes, using VideoReDo, possibly other methods.

2. Yes.

3. No.


----------



## Zooks527 (Oct 19, 2010)

Game Master said:


> 1. Can I edit my show and burn them on a DVD with the TiVo Desktop?
> 
> 2. After I download the show with the TiVo Desktop, can I delete it from my TiVo?
> 
> 3. Can I then save the shows on a external hard drive connected to my laptop?


1 ) You can download with TiVo desktop. You will need to edit and burn with some other software package after converting the .tivo file to an .mpg or the like.

2 ) You can delete it from your Tivo at your Tivo. You can delete it from your computer with Tivo Desktop. You cannot delete it from your Tivo with Tivo desktop. I believe you can delete it from the Tivo with kttmg.

3 ) Once they're on your PC, you can store them on any external device you like.

FWIW, I far prefer kttmg to Tivo Desktop. Tivo Desktop often fails to find the Roamio on our network. kttmg has no such problems.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Zooks527 said:


> 1 ) You can download with TiVo desktop. You will need to edit and burn with some other software package after converting the .tivo file to an .mpg or the like.
> 
> 2 ) You can delete it from your Tivo at your Tivo. You can delete it from your computer with Tivo Desktop. You cannot delete it from your Tivo with Tivo desktop. I believe you can delete it from the Tivo with kttmg.
> 
> ...


I had no problems with TiVo Desktop finding my Roamios. But I did have an issue where my TiVos would not see TiVo Desktop. SO I am using KMTTG now.

My GF had a bunch of lifetime recordings recently. I transferred some of them to the PC. Then used VideoReDo to strip the .tivo from the file and make it .mpg. Then I can transfer those shows to any hard drive I want for viewing on a media player, PC etc. But for my GF, I used Nero to create DVDs of the movies for her to watch. Or I could have created BDs too.


----------



## JStew (Oct 1, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> It works on my mini still. You could also just use component to your tv passed through the Slingbox. It's not THAT different as far as image quality compared to hdmi.


I've already bought a mini. I still think it sucks that you purchase a unit that allows simultaneous output (HDMI/Component) and after a year or so, takes it away. I've been a loyal TiVo consumer for years and this is the first time I've seen something like this. I hope they don't make a habit of this.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

JStew said:


> I've already bought a mini. I still think it sucks that you purchase a unit that allows simultaneous output (HDMI/Component) and after a year or so, takes it away. I've been a loyal TiVo consumer for years and this is the first time I've seen something like this. I hope they don't make a habit of this.


My Slingbox is connected to my TiVo Mini, but my coworker has his connected to his TiVo Roamio Plus:


Roamio HDMI ---------> AV Receiver
Roamio Component ---> Slingbox

I'm pretty sure his is working fine, so I'm not sure why yours would have this problem.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

SrLANGuy said:


> My Slingbox is connected to my TiVo Mini, but my coworker has his connected to his TiVo Roamio Plus:
> 
> 
> Roamio HDMI ---------> AV Receiver
> ...


Yes, mine is working fine with a Roamio Pro and the same setup - my HDMI goes direct to the TV. You have to make sure that Video excludes 1080p/60 if you're using a Slingbox 350 (1080p passthrough is ok). I only have 1080i checked along with the passthrough.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes the Slingbox 350 can't accept higher than a 1080P30 input. I just run 720P60 into mine. But I have a Mini dedicated to my Slingbox 350.


----------

